# Wchodzić na ekrany



## westhartford

Cześć Wszystkim!

Zastanawiam się, czy kiedy Polacy mówią, że ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany''  mają na myśli ''a film has just come out lub a film is about to come out''. Nigdzie nie znalazłem tego czasownika z tamtym znaczeniem, ale domyślam się, że w tamtej kwestii ma to znaczenie.

Dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## Piotr_WRF

westhartford said:


> Cześć Wszystkim!
> 
> Zastanawiam się, czy kiedy Polacy mówią, że ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany''  mają na myśli ''a film has just come out lub a film is about to come out''. Nigdzie nie znalazłem tego czasownika z tamtym znaczeniem, ale domyślam się, że w tamtej kwestii ma to znaczenie.



Myślę, że "a/the film has just come out" jest lepszym tłumaczeniem, a może nawet jedynym słusznym . Wskazówką może tu być słowo _właśnie_, które podkreśla, że dzieje się to w tej chwili. Mając na myśli "A/The film is about to come out" użył bym raczej czasu przyszłego: _film niebawem wejdzie na ekrany_.


----------



## westhartford

Ja jednak jestem przyzwyczajony do używania słowa ''właśnie'' z czasem przeszłym, na przykład: Właście wróciłem do domu.....Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się, że można czasami używać ''właśnie'' pododnie do ''dopiero'' w tamtym zdaniu...Dlatego mnie szokuje to, że używa się ''właśnie'' z czasem teraźniejszym....tego ostatecznie nie rozumiem


----------



## Piotr_WRF

westhartford said:


> Ja jednak jestem przyzwyczajony do używania słowa ''właśnie'' z czasem przeszłym, na przykład: Właście wróciłem do domu.....Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się, że można czasami używać ''właśnie'' pododnie do ''dopiero'' w tamtym zdaniu...Dlatego mnie szokuje to, że używa się ''właśnie'' z czasem teraźniejszym....tego ostatecznie nie rozumiem



_Właśnie_ można użyć zarówno w czasie przeszłym jak i teraźniejszym. _Dopiero_ ma trochę inne znaczenie i można go użyć we wszystkich trzech czasach. Wracając do pierwotnego przykładu, to może ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany'' najlepiej przetłumaczyć stosując _present continuous_: _the film is just comming out_. Natomiast "a/the film has just come out" byłoby _film właśnie wszedł na ekrany_.


----------



## westhartford

Rozumiem. Dziękuję bardzo


----------



## Kotbury

_*Właśnie*_,_en cuanto al pasado, sería en español *acabo de*_, p.ej: *Właśnie *wróciłam do domu -* acabo de* regresar a casa. En cambio en la frase ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany'' se podría traducir w*łaśnie*  como *precisamente *o* justamente *(se está estrenando la película ...)
Westhartford, ¡te felicito el fantástico dominio del idioma polaco!


----------



## westhartford

Kotbury said:


> _*Właśnie*_,_en cuanto al pasado, sería en español *acabo de*_, p.ej: *Właśnie *wróciłam do domu -* acabo de* regresar a casa. En cambio en la frase ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany'' se podría traducir w*łaśnie*  como *precisamente *o* justamente *(se está estrenando la película ...)
> Westhartford, ¡te felicito el fantástico dominio del idioma polaco!



Muchas gracias. Wlasnie es una de esas palabras en polaco que tienen un montón de acepciones, como dopiero,aunque ésta es todavía más complicada...También te felicito yo por tu dominio del español, y gracias por tu aclaración de nuevo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kotbury said:


> _*Właśnie*_,_en cuanto al pasado, sería en español *acabo de*_, p.ej: *Właśnie *wróciłam do domu -* acabo de* regresar a casa. En cambio en la frase ''film właśnie wchodzi na ekrany'' se podría traducir w*łaśnie* como *precisamente *o* justamente *(se está estrenando la película ...)
> Westhartford, ¡te felicito el fantástico dominio del idioma polaco!


 Es decir que "*Właśnie *wróciłam do domu" no es ni pasado ni presente, pero representa un proprio tiempo gramatico.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ben Jamin said:


> Es decir que "*Właśnie *wróciłam do domu" no es ni pasado ni presente, pero representa un proprio tiempo gramatico.



To chyba jednak trochę nadinterpretacja; zdanie jest jak najbardziej w czasie przeszłym, przysłówek _właśnie_ je tylko modyfikuje lub też precyzuje.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Piotr_WRF said:


> To chyba jednak trochę nadinterpretacja; zdanie jest jak najbardziej w czasie przeszłym, przysłówek _właśnie_ je tylko modyfikuje lub też precyzuje.


 Każde prawie zjawisko gramatyczne można opisać na wiele różnych sposobów. środowiska akademickie mają swoje uznane i konwencjonalne sposoby opisywania polskiej gramatyki, nie są one jednak jedyne możliwe. Są języki (francuski), w których wyróżnia się "passe recent" i "futur proche". Zwrot "_Właśnie_wróciłam" pasuje dobrze do kategorii passe recent, jest bowiem zarówno przeszły (wróciłam) jak i teraźniejszy (_Właśnie),_ nie jest to więc byle jaka czynność przeszła, ale taka, która odbyła się na styku teraźniejszego i przeszłego.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ben Jamin said:


> Każde prawie zjawisko gramatyczne można opisać na wiele różnych sposobów. środowiska akademickie mają swoje uznane i konwencjonalne sposoby opisywania polskiej gramatyki, nie są one jednak jedyne możliwe. Są języki (francuski), w których wyróżnia się "passe recent" i "futur proche". Zwrot "_Właśnie_wróciłam" pasuje dobrze do kategorii passe recent, jest bowiem zarówno przeszły (wróciłam) jak i teraźniejszy (_Właśnie),_ nie jest to więc byle jaka czynność przeszła, ale taka, która odbyła się na styku teraźniejszego i przeszłego.



Prawda, że we francuskim istnieje oddzielny czas zwany _passé proche_ (chociaż używa się go raczej w języku mówionym) i na polski się go tłumaczy przeważnie z _właśnie_ + czas przeszły. Ale argumentujesz trochę na odwrót, to że istnieje coś takiego w języku francuskim, nie znaczy, że w polskim także.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Piotr_WRF said:


> Prawda, że we francuskim istnieje oddzielny czas zwany _passé proche_ (chociaż używa się go raczej w języku mówionym) i na polski się go tłumaczy przeważnie z _właśnie_ + czas przeszły. Ale argumentujesz trochę na odwrót, to że istnieje coś takiego w języku francuskim, nie znaczy, że w polskim także.


To zależy od konwencji. Jak się gramatycy umówią, że istnieje, to istnieje, jak nie, to nie.


----------



## glazo

A ja proponuję:   *A new film is being released.*


----------

